# tellng the difference



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

as a possible new wade floundering guy, can you tell me how you know if you are gigging a flounder or a stingray before you gig the sucker?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Just look at it. Difference is obvious.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep walking....Your eyes will soon be trained.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Just look at it. Difference is obvious.


What he said.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

One has a tail and the other doesn't


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

This will not be much of a problem, you will know the difference.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

most of the time you can see the full outline of the flounder. i have only seen a couple rays that would actually bury up but you can still see their round body shape. not hard to tell the difference. just walk around the rays or push them and they will move away.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*coby killer*

tks that was an informative answer and what i was looking for.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just walk....1 will stab ya, the other won't!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Aim for the one with spots!


----------

